# Gorilla Cookies showing amber early



## Surfanarchist (Oct 29, 2021)

This one is right at eight weeks.  She has amber.  Should I give it two more weeks?


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2021)

Purdy plant....you did well.  Another week never hurts.  More couch lock.


----------



## boo (Oct 29, 2021)

I'd take her another week minimum, as pute says, more couchlock...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

two more weeks!.....

and you can cut back on the cal-mag now


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2021)

I put cal mag in my coffee...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2021)

boo said:


> I put cal mag in my coffee...


I now use it in my Enemas too, feels great less filling


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

boo said:


> I put cal mag in my coffee...




how about a little Kahului or Irish Cream?

I like my women like my coffee


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 31, 2021)

Two weeks it is.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

Surfanarchist said:


> Two weeks it is.


No cal/mag though


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 31, 2021)

Roger that.  No more CalMag.  Just so I know why is that?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how about a little Kahului or Irish Cream?
> 
> I like my women like my coffee


The coffee is enema was a thing for a while. I think some folks just like things poked in their backside. Exit it is, entrance it's not, says politically correct Yoda.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

Surfanarchist said:


> Roger that.  No more CalMag.  Just so I know why is that?


Oh God.....hrer comes out weekly disagreement......I cut the cal/mag a month out .....smoke is smooth and cool on the back of your throat....some here marinate their buds in cal/mag after harvest.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 31, 2021)

Lol!  Got it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

According to some One can never have enough Cal/Mag


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2021)

Surfanarchist said:


> Roger that.  No more CalMag.  Just so I know why is that?




why is that? 

that is a good question my man , especially since the plants genetic coding will tell it when to stop up taking nutrients  

we grow outdoors and our plants always have access to food , if and when they want it

and the smoke comes out smooth and velvety like cold coconut cream ice cream sliding down the back of ones throat

and the ash is grey and the burn is smooth and even , it will go out on its own if left unattended 

the important factors are genetics , not nutrients , if one plants good strong genetics , the odds of having good weed are increased , way better than brick weed eh....

either way , here is to a good harvest

cheers


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

Bada bing bada boom.....my good buddy and alter ego......he names his chicken's....true story????  If I had to name them It would be dinner.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Bada bing bada boom.....my good buddy and alter ego......he names his chicken's....true story????  If I had to name them It would be dinner.



yes I have Henny Penny 1 , Henny Penny 2 , Henny Penny 3 and so on and so forth , they are all pets and provide hours of entertainment.....did I mention they lay eggs too?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yes I have Henny Penny 1 , Henny Penny 2 , Henny Penny 3 and so on and so forth , they are all pets and provide hours of entertainment.....did I mention they lay eggs too?


----------



## Andrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice looking


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Now we know what Walt does. Gets his chickens drunk and has his way with them. Nasty old bastard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)

Surfanarchist said:


> Two weeks it is.




so it’s been two weeks Mang , are we gonna get an update or are you gonna leave is hanging in the wind like some cheap arse female grifter gold digger?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Now we know what Walt does. Gets his chickens drunk and has his way with them. Nasty old bastard.


Don't laugh I had a friend yrs ago who kept chickens and one night his Dad caught his adolescent teen brother having his way with them
Caught in the act he was LOL.
We called him Chicken George for yrs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> so it’s been two weeks Mang , are we gonna get an update or are you gonna leave is hanging in the wind like some cheap arse female grifter gold digger?


Holy Cows are you a Zombie now?


----------



## Surfanarchist (Nov 28, 2021)

The Gorrilla Cookies finished nicely.  I think there were amber in about 20% depending on where i looked.  I dryed them a bit to fast and thought id really cocked that up but they are holding in jars at about 61%.  Smoke is still a little harsh so I know i need to work on my drying and curing process.  As for effect; I've grown White Widow, these Gorrila Cookies, and Fast Buds Banana Strawberry.  Of the three the Gorrila Cookies are my favorite.  Just a great mellow buzz.


----------

